# GIVEAWAY for  Inkbird 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X!



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 26, 2020)

The giveaway has ended. Thank you everyone who entered.
Congratulations to winner 

 Nodak21
 to win the *150ft Bluetooth bbq thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X*! Please PM me to redeem your prize. 






						Amazon.com: Inkbird IBT-2X Digital BBQ Grill Bluetooth Smoker Thermometer , 150 feet Wireless Cooking Meat Thermometer with Timer and Alarm for Kitchen Oven Barbecue, Dual Probes
					

Buy Inkbird IBT-2X Digital BBQ Grill Bluetooth Smoker Thermometer, 150 feet Wireless Cooking Meat Thermometer with Timer and Alarm for Kitchen Oven Barbecue, Dual Probes: Meat - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to
				




========================================================================================================================
*GIVEAWAY for 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X*!   
Features:
Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring).
With 8 main barbecue foods for options and customized preset temperature, timer and temperature alarm.
Two meat probes + one meat clip.

RULES: Comment under this post.
Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 29-Aug.

ALSO,WE SUPPORT *15% DISCOUNT CODE* *2PTDJ9CE* FOR FRIENDS WHO CAN'T WAIT ----*DEAL PRICE：$29.80* (REGULAR PRICE：$34.99）


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m in! Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 26, 2020)

Deal me in please, gotta win something sometime. RAY


----------



## Nodak21 (Aug 26, 2020)

Please include me in the drawing. Thanks for having these contests


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 26, 2020)

Please include me in the contest!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Hijack73 (Aug 27, 2020)

In it to win it!!!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm in again , thanks


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 27, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## robrpb (Aug 27, 2020)

Please include me. Thanks.


----------



## ChuxPick (Aug 27, 2020)

Please count me in. I could put these to good use.


----------



## shpxnvz (Aug 27, 2020)

In as well.  Thanks!


----------



## mike1ranger (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks again, even though I never win I eagerly await the deadline to see who the lucky winner is.


----------



## PPG1 (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm in,  Could always use a more reliable digi


----------



## Cj7851 (Aug 27, 2020)

Love inkbird count me in!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 27, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## D.W. (Aug 27, 2020)

Please count me in.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Aug 27, 2020)

Please count me in. I love inkbird products.


----------



## UofAknight32 (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm in, great products and customer service!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Please count my in. It would go great with my new Bullseye grill.


----------



## udaman (Aug 27, 2020)

put my name in the hat
thx inkbird


----------



## smokininidaho (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Jett (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm in great stuff


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 28, 2020)

Please count me in too.  Need a new thermometer to go with my new Horizon Offset that is about to ship.


----------



## Bslone13 (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m in. Love Inkbird products


----------



## schwonkhead (Aug 29, 2020)

Hopefully I’m not too late


----------



## johnewalleye (Aug 29, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *GIVEAWAY for 150 feet BBQ Thermometer with dual probes IBT-2X*!
> Features:
> Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring).
> With 8 main barbecue foods for options and customized preset temperature, timer and temperature alarm.
> ...


Please include me. Thanks


----------

